# Roms.. opinions..



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

I am curious about the main differences between SSM v2, shuji 2.1, and the new vortex rom? Which has better customization, battery life, stability, quickest, least amount of bugs/force closes..etc.. thanks for any answers/suggestions/opinions.. and thanks to all the developers who make all this possible. Honestly any info or opinions on any rom is fine..whether it be 2nd init or regular 602 based.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on SSM V2. Battery life is the best I've seen on any rom. Fast, stable, and fully themed (similar to stock AOSP GB). There's no customization "on the fly" like 2nd init roms (because it's 602 based), but you can flash themes in CWR. There's already a handful of themes out and they look nice. No bugs to report yet, which is awesome.

What are you looking for in a rom?

602 Roms=
good battery life
less bugs (generally)
not as much customization

2nd init roms=
more speed (generally)
less battery life
way more customization (on the fly)
generally more bugs


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, and i usually look for good battery life and speed, so basically performance. Customization is nice, but there are usually other roms coming out and updating that i dont stay on one long enough to customize it the way i like.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

MIUI is the best rom I've had on my DX. I've tried all the roms before 2nd init (apex, tranq, liberty) as well as CM7. I've got the best battery life i've had. CM7 and MIUI are probably the fastest 2 roms i've used also


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

apex tranq and liberty are not 2nd init based roms... they are 596... except apex 2.0 rc 3... which is 602 based...


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone know the differences between vortex shuji and ssm v2?


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

So is Shuji a 2nd init ROM?


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> apex tranq and liberty are not 2nd init based roms... they are 596... except apex 2.0 rc 3... which is 602 based...


yeh thats what i meant by "before 2nd init"


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

mistah_mumford said:


> So is Shuji a 2nd init ROM?


Nope!


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Nope!


Cool! So I should, in theory, expect better battery life than CM7...which is already serving me well?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"mistah_mumford said:


> Cool! So I should, in theory, expect better battery life than CM7...which is already serving me well?


Better than .596/.602 based roms? No.


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Better than .596/.602 based roms? No.


So wait...I thought shuji was a .602 based ROM? Right now I'm torn between Sensei-mod v2 and Shuji. They're both good but I prefer the vanilla android text message UI of Shuji over the text bubbles of Sensi-mod.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"chefthomas99 said:


> Better than .596/.602 based roms? No.


Did you read his question before you responded?
Yes he should expect better battery life over cm7 as it is. 596/.602 based.

This thread with 10 posts in it is the worst case ever of people not reading before they post.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"mistah_mumford said:


> So wait...I thought shuji was a .602 based ROM? Right now I'm torn between Sensei-mod v2 and Shuji. They're both good but I prefer the vanilla android text message UI of Shuji over the text bubbles of Sensi-mod.


My mistake. I didn't read the question fully. Yes its .602 based. I was meaning/thinking of Cm7 when it wasn't on the GB kernel

As far as the specific text messaging style you like. I'm pretty sure you can put the one you like into either rom.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Shane269 said:


> Did you read his question before you responded?
> Yes he should expect better battery life over cm7 as it is. 596/.602 based.
> 
> This thread with 10 posts in it is the worst case ever of people not reading before they post.
> ...


Sorry buddy.....


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Imo shuji v2 has a better batt life then ssm v2 atm.. there are a couple of minor bugs on both roms that are being worked on as we speak shuji is more of an AOSP rom as compared to ssm is a hybrid of both AOSP and BLUR..


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

I really like Shuji! Really smooth! Feels like CM7!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Sep 2, 2011)

Apex.......Just wish it had some customizations options.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

"davidukfl said:


> yeh thats what i meant by "before 2nd init"


Oh sorry... I didn't notice the before...

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------

